# Kopil Kobena TL4



## Jon Cloke (Aug 13, 2021)

I've been rooting through my father's old stuff and I found this


Is this worth anything to anyone?

Jon


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 13, 2021)

If it used roll film yes, well maybe, but it uses super 8 cartridge's which are no longer produced so it could sell for static display. 

Info......
marketed in 1967
*silent super 8 cartridge*
lens: Kobena Cine Zoom f: 1.8 \ F: 8.5-35 mm
zooming ratio: 4x
focusing: manual
zooming: auto and manual
viewfinder: single-lens reflex with adjustable eyepiece
exposure: auto and manual exposure control
CCA filter: built-in 85A filter
filming speed: 12, 18, 24 fps
shutter opening angle: <180 degrees
sound: no
cable release socket: yes
movie light socket: screw type
handle: fixed, chamber for penlight batteries
battery check button: yes
film drive motor: DC micromotor
power source: 4 x AA batteries
tripod socket: 1/4"
*made in Japan by Kobayashi Seiki*


----------

